# MobiFone Meeting - Cung cấp giải pháp hội nghị trực tuyến hoàn toàn miễn phí cho doanh nghiệp



## anhtrang126598 (28 Tháng sáu 2021)

XÀI MIỄN PHÍ MOBIFONE MEETING, RINH “MỤC TIÊU KÉP” CHO DOANH NGHIỆP

MobiFone tiếp tục đồng hành cùng doanh nghiệp, cung cấp giải pháp hội nghị trực tuyến - MobiFone Meeting hoàn toàn MIỄN PHÍ nhằm phát huy tinh thần sẻ chia và góp phần đảm bảo hoàn thành "mục tiêu kép" của Chính phủ đề ra trong giai đoạn dịch bệnh diễn ra căng thẳng.

Với ưu đãi này các doanh nghiệp sẽ có:

04 phòng họp đồng thời tại một thời điểm cho mỗi doanh nghiệp, tổ chức.

Không giới hạn thời gian họp.

Đảm bảo công tác phòng chống dịch bệnh cho mỗi doanh nghiệp.

Tiết kiệm tối đa thời gian và chi phí tổ chức các cuộc họp hội nghị, hội thảo, chăm sóc khách hàng, đào tạo, học tập,...

Lưu ý: Mỗi doanh nghiệp, tổ chức chỉ được miễn phí tối đa 03 tháng trong thời gian diễn ra chương trình (10/06/2021 - 30/11/2021).

Đăng ký ngay: mobifonemeeting.vn

Chi tiết xem tại: www.mobifone.vn/doanh-nghiep/cong-nghe-thong-tin/chi-tiet/45







Thông tin chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ tổng đài 9090, để được hỗ trợ.


----------



## socialvietsun (28 Tháng sáu 2021)

==>Địa chỉ bán *rèm giếng trời* chất lượng xem tại đây

Hotline: 0908 36 7070 – 1900 2881

Văn phòng TP.HCM: 34D Tăng Bạt Hổ, Phường 11, Q.Bình Thạnh, TP.HCM


----------



## hoamaybay (2 Tháng bảy 2021)

Dịch vụ này có kênh bán hàng của Trung tâm CNTT: Trung tâm CNTT và các Đại lý của TT.CNTT phân phối. Kênh của Công ty Dịch vụ MobiFone Khu vực


----------



## hoalacai (2 Tháng bảy 2021)

Dịch vụ này đăng nhập vào hệ thống thông qua tài khoản email MobiFone, Tài khoản email/pass, tài khoản Google/Apple


----------

